# Ottertail Lake Ice Conditions..?



## usmcjsy (Nov 1, 2004)

Any one been out on Ottertail yet...? I would like to get out there next weekend. Just wondering what the ice is like especially in the Amor area of the lake.
Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

call Ken's tackle out there 218-495-2895

They'll tell you everything you need to know and their word will be better than someone's on here


----------



## usmcjsy (Nov 1, 2004)

Ya I go to Kens all the time. Gary always has good intel on the lake. I do not know why I did not even think about giving him a hollar.
Later


----------



## usmcjsy (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone interested here is the intel I got from Gary at Kens Tackle, anyone know of anything else feel free to chime in.

As far as Amor - the access is open. There is a crack now by Amor - but it's assessable.

As of right now - 4 wheeler traffic is the way with some drifts - but soft.

There are perminate houses out and more going this weekend.

Ice is between 6-14 inches. so it's looking good.

Stop on in!"

Gary, Ken's Tackle


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have heard that there is flooding happening to. How is the Riveera access? I will be out there on Saturday and wondering if my car will make it into the parking area.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

my buddy's out there today. 16 inches in front of the AA camp grounds- Vehicles drving on the ice..lots of snow/drifts on ice as well.

Ill be out there in a few days, cant wait :beer:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Had the Riveera access been plowed?


----------



## usmcjsy (Nov 1, 2004)

I am not sure about Riviera, I have heard that there is a big drift in front of Amor though. I know that has not been plowed as of right now. It would be nice if I get there and find it plowed through. They said that the drift is about 10 yrds long. I am thinking that is probably along that whole side of the lake. I think once you get past the 1st drift it would not be "impossible" to traverse the rest of the lake. However it may be difficult and require a shovel from time to time from what I understand. I will be headed down there this afternoon to scout it out.


----------

